# I ate in front of others



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Okay, I went to my college orientation yesterday. After it was done we got free lunch (pizza) and then could go home. I was totally considering just skipping the pizza and heading for the car. . . but I made myself go get it and eat it on the benches outside with everyone else. This is a BIG acheivement for me, since I hate eating in front of other people. At first I felt really self-consious, but eventually I finished and felt really proud of myself for doing that. :banana


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yay! :banana I have problems with this too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winduptoy,

Three boogies - :boogie :boogie :boogie! Way to go on eating with others. It shows that others really don't notice your anxiety or what you were doing. They were trying to enjoy the pizza as well!

Keep it up!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great. :banana


----------



## Quinzio (Aug 11, 2005)

I had this thing of eating in front of others.
When I entered a bar and taking a coffee my hand was shaking and I dropped half of the sugar I took with the spoon.

Now I don't give a damn nothing. 
Meds helped me a lot.


----------



## Quinzio (Aug 11, 2005)

@#$% ????

LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

winduptoy said:


> Okay, I went to my college orientation yesterday. After it was done we got free lunch (pizza) and then could go home. I was totally considering just skipping the pizza and heading for the car. . . but I made myself go get it and eat it on the benches outside with everyone else. This is a BIG acheivement for me, since I hate eating in front of other people. At first I felt really self-consious, but eventually I finished and felt really proud of myself for doing that. :banana


good job! i have a problem w/ eating in front of other people too... this is huge and keep working at it


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

sleepswithbutterflies said:


> good job! i have a problem w/ eating in front of other people too... this is huge and keep working at it


Thanks! And good luck with your problem, keep on going!


----------



## phantomsolstice (Aug 29, 2005)

You should feel proud, that is great, really. It is difficult to eat in front of others. Well done.


----------



## senorsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

I work at my school and today was the big freshman orientation, day 1! All sorts of kids everywhere it was pretty crazy just to walk through them to get where i needed to go. 

On another note nice work though


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Great


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Good job! I used to have this problem really bad. Now I am getting to the point where I dont give F*. :banana


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

phantomsolstice said:


> You should feel proud, that is great, really. It is difficult to eat in front of others. Well done.


 Yes it is. I remember when I had this problem. It _is_ difficult if you allow yourself to be bothered by the stares, whether they exist or not. The secret, as so many people said above, is not giving a f***. For me, it was first getting angry at the people for staring at you and invading my privacy, and ignoring them completely while finishing my meal was my "revenge"... 
After a few years of this attitude the fear of eating in front of people almost completely disappeared. Although I admit it wasn't all that strong to begin with.


----------

